# Banana Boats



## Boatboy24 (Jul 28, 2014)

This was a recipe from Weber that I slightly modified. Take a banana, slice it down the middle, leaving 1/4 to 1/2 inch on each end. Push the ends together to open it up. Fill with mini marshmallows, chocolate and crushed walnuts (I use crushed graham crackers). Roast on the grill at 350-400 for 10 minutes, or until everything is soft, gooey and browned. Scoop out and serve over vanilla ice cream. 










And this is what it looks like at the end...


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice Jim!
We used to make these when I was a kid, minus the crushed walnut/graham. We would wrap them in tinfoil on the BBQ.


----------

